# Gander Mountain - OPENS TODAY in Lake Mary!!! (their first Loc. in Florida)



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Gander Mountain - OPENS TODAY in Lake Mary!!! (their first Loc. in Florida)

T-minus 39 minutes and counting. See ya there at 9am. 

Hopefully they have Shimano Terramar's in stock....

Today is their soft grand opening with the big grand opening on Oct. 6th I believe...


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

I dropped $48 there this morning. Now I understand Gander is a Midwest outfit from Minneapolis so they are geared more towards Icefishing, Pike, Walleye, etc... And I also understand that this is their first store in Florida, but come on GANDER:

NO Shimano Teramar Rods (hardly any Shimano blanks for that matter)
NO Owner SSW J-hooks, though they did have Owner Cutting pt. J-hooks.
NO Culprit worms in Motoroil color, though they did have every other color
NO Cotee Jigheads  
NO Vanish Leader material, though they did have running line up to 20-lb
PowerPro is $14.99 a spool (they don't sell it in bulk either)  
About half of the items hadn't been priced yet so I had to have a lot of prices checked.

HIGHLIGHTS OF THE VISIT:
- I did get a spool of TuffLine for $12.99
- People were overly anxious to help, very friendly
- Nice store, ton of inventory
- Some decent lookin girlies working there 
- They sell live Shiners there
- Get your car washed at Lake Mary carwash while you shop at Gander


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gander Mountain*

Yeppers heard it on the Radio today on the way into SlowCala, 80,000 sf of everything you want.
Is it near old time pottery?

Gotta pay down the Credit Card


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Old time pottery closed and they took over that same building and remodeled it.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Wasnt*

that impress and from listening to other people there, neither were they.....alot of show and full of people...but in no way do they compare to bassproshop, with their saltwater supplys....and the prices werent that mark down, for a big grand opening.....Oh maybe in all the other things they compare, but IMO not close to Bassproshop....The helpers outnumber the people shopping ...you know what i mean, after awhile....leave me alone!! ...everytime i turn the corner....(Can i help you)...seeing that it was the grand opening....it should calm down after a week or two....they did say that they were getting more stuff in.....So i might go back in three weeks.....Its only down the road so i will go back...and give you guys a heads up...


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*Gander Mountain*

Ya no big Deal went over on Sunday, ive seen some wal~Marts with better Fishing Departments! Also 50% of thier Boat packages came with steel Trailers instead of Galv or Aluminum. Guess there was no-one in research andevelpment on that one. Kinda like ok lets move into the Fla. market and Cash in. All about the $$$.Definately the Targe't of Sportsman Stores. Who's next L.L. Bean, ok ill take a Hat n-a Tee shirt. 

Got some free lunker sauce off of blair Wiggins'
Saw a buddy of mine who lives over there said it was his secod trip however he couldnt find anything to by yet.


----------



## Catfish Jones (Oct 12, 2006)

I saw this article over on this fishing site that says they opening 8 more stores in Florida, any ideas where else they might be?


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*I*

think they mean southeast states, not all in Fla read it again.....And if they do mean fla....they better start changing things right away....I even heard from a few hunting buddys....and they werent really blown over by the store....Funny how they claim great prices....and i didnt find any great bargains.....I am sure they has something....but not for what i was looking for..


----------



## bigphil (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone remember what kind of conventional reels they carry?

Specifically, do they carry Daiwa sealine-x 20sha or 30sha?

Thanks


----------



## Bigbook (Dec 19, 2004)

*Gander Mountain In St Augustine*

Got to talk top the sports manager for the St Aug . store . At the Fla Sportsman show .He was very intersted in what we needed in this area . I made a point to push the better rods and reels , tapered leaders ,circle hooks, beach carts ,sputnicks and surf jigs.
with luck the purchase agent will call on me for a list of stuff we would buy YEA RIGHT


----------



## AL SEARS (Feb 10, 2007)

Not sure if they are First ones in FL but in Tampa (north side) they just opened up a couple of Dicks Sporting Goods stores ) , havent been to either one.


----------

